# Furnished or Unfurnished



## Dave Logan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi - we are looking to move to Cyprus in January and are wondering whether to ship our furniture, buy in Cyprus or rent a furnished Villa. Any experience of this would be helpful to us 

Thanks


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It depends on what you have and how long you intend to stay. If you are renting, it seems like it would easiest for you to rent a furnished villa. Second choice would be to ship your furniture. If you have nice furnishings and appliances you may want to bring your own. Buying is expensive in my opinion, but I compare to the US not UK. We shipped ours and filled a 3 bedroom villa and it was worth it. For us appliances were different voltage so not worth the hassle. Out biggest problem is that homes are generally a lot bigger in the US so our furniture didn't fit in Cyprus bedrooms as we expected it to.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We shipped our furniture out, one of the reasons was that it was "ours" and it's easy to find an unfurnished villa but fairly difficult to find both a furnished villa plus the furniture that suits you.


----------



## Dave Logan (Oct 1, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> We shipped our furniture out, one of the reasons was that it was "ours" and it's easy to find an unfurnished villa but fairly difficult to find both a furnished villa plus the furniture that suits you.




Thanks - we were thinking along those lines anyway, but we don't know how furniture prices compare to the UK in Cyprus


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We are bringing our furniture with us because it is ours. Never really thought about Dave's second point but it is, as ever, valid. Good luck with your decision, and with your move. We fly out a week today ...


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Has the shipping part been ok? It seems quite a daunting task to pack up your 'life' and ship it to another country. We have lived overseas before, many moons ago when we hadn't been married all that long and our possesions were minimal. I do worry if things will fit as we have 2 very large 3 seater sofas (which I love). I suppose it's just another of the things to put on our list of issues to mull over......which is growing by the minute lol. We will get a few quotes and then decide.


----------



## Dave Logan (Oct 1, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> Has the shipping part been ok? It seems quite a daunting task to pack up your 'life' and ship it to another country. We have lived overseas before, many moons ago when we hadn't been married all that long and our possesions were minimal. I do worry if things will fit as we have 2 very large 3 seater sofas (which I love). I suppose it's just another of the things to put on our list of issues to mull over......which is growing by the minute lol. We will get a few quotes and then decide.




Spending our time mulling over things as well at the moment. Shipping looks like it may cost £5k and take 3 months to arrive so need to consider what to do in the meantime


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Dave Logan said:


> Spending our time mulling over things as well at the moment. Shipping looks like it may cost £5k and take 3 months to arrive so need to consider what to do in the meantime


We don't have to make our final decision for 2 years yet, but I have pondered the same question for some months now. We plan to let our property in the UK and rent an unfurnished property in Cyprus. As we have a 'minimalist' outlook and most of our furniture is from Ikea, My feeling is that we do not move our furniture, but plan to buy all new from Ikea Nicosia.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Dave Logan said:


> Spending our time mulling over things as well at the moment. Shipping looks like it may cost £5k and take 3 months to arrive so need to consider what to do in the meantime


It shouldn't take 3 months to arrive, probably more like a month if you have a container to yourself.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

we chose a furnished villa but have ended up spending quite a bit of money adding and changing things to make the villa a little more like home so it may be a good idea to bring your own as it may make the transition a little easier.


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Dave Logan said:


> Spending our time mulling over things as well at the moment. Shipping looks like it may cost £5k and take 3 months to arrive so need to consider what to do in the meantime


3 months can not be right, i would check that. Also 5k is alot, is that for one container? Were using a company in Enfield who are a fraction of that cost and its 2-3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Dave Logan (Oct 1, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> 3 months can not be right, i would check that. Also 5k is alot, is that for one container? Were using a company in Enfield who are a fraction of that cost and its 2-3 weeks to arrive.


Thanks Andyman. I will now get more quotes, but the shipping time was said to be 8-10 weeks plus 2 weeks clearance once it got to Cyprus. I thought this was a long time so will check, as no furniture for 3 months was pushing me towards a furnished villa over there. We are still mulling over the options which my wife thinks is exciting, but just makes me nervous to be honest


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

No problem, were moving out on 19th December so we are experiencing the same. I will DM you the guys we are using for the shipping as they have been really helpful and alot cheaper too. I have spent months researching shipping for cars etc... so if you need any help just let me know.


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Might get a telling off for post this but cant find the DM facility, so to the moderator if its wrong


Give these guys a go, they have been great so far

Andee Michaels 
Cavenco Freight Forwarders
74, Mandeville Road, Enfield, EN3 6SL
Tel: 01992 712333 Fax: 01992 712812
[email protected]
Cavenco Freight Farwaders


----------

